

US Sec. of Transport: We’re looking into tech to disable cell phones in vehicles - Estragon
http://dailycaller.com/2010/11/16/secretary-of-transportation-lahood-were-looking-into-technology-to-disable-cell-phones-in-vehicles/

======
kylebragger
What happens when I'm driving on the highway and see an accident but it's
somehow unsafe for me to exit or stop my vehicle? (Perhaps it's on the other
side of the median.) Cell phone doesn't work, and I can't call 911. Not sure
if forced corrective measures seem like the best option here. Also, not to
minimize it, but how is 5,000/year an "epidemic" of any sort? Seems like there
are dozens of other more dangerous things we should be focusing our time,
energy, and tax dollars to solve.

------
jhrobert
Any distraction is dangerous when you drive.

I suspect the next step is to forbid talking with the passengers, and then
they will remove the radio.

All of this despites statistics showing clearly that hands free phones didn't
improve the situation.

mad, mad, mad

------
wccrawford
Why should passengers in vehicles be prevented from making calls? There are
any number of perfectly safe situations that they would be preventing, and
even emergency situations that they would be making worse, in order to correct
some behavior they feel is unsafe.

